# the Vienna Phil's New Year's concert



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey, y'all, guess what? 

One of the experiences I'll never forget here was when I asked whether anyone knew of a live stream of the VPO's New Year's concert because my wife wanted to see it, and people made fun of her for her supposedly bad taste. 

I'm not the guy to fail to hold a grudge. I still feel violently about that. 

However, she's like Rocky. You might beat her for a while, but she comes back and beats you. 

'Sright. 

She scored tickets to a chamber ensemble concert, a mini-New Year's Concert, here in Seoul by members of the VPO on January 3rd. 

How you like her now? Huh? You like 'ose apples, boys? 

Now the question is whether I can get off work to join her, or if I'll actually have to quit my job!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

She's gonna hear her some Radeztky March, and she's gonna enjoy it, and there ain't a mud-flapping thing anyone here can do about it! 

Shove that in your ear holes, boys!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Like Ric Flair would say, "WOOOOOO!"






He might be my alter ego.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beethoven: Contredanses (12), WoO 14 (excerpts)
Hellmesberger: Gavotte
Lumbye: Postillon Galop, Op. 16 No. 2
Strauss, E: Eisblumem, Op. 55
Strauss, E: Knall und Fall - Polka schnell, Op. 132
Strauss, J, II: Blumenfest-Polka, Op. 111
Strauss, J, II: Freut euch des Lebens Waltz, Op. 340
Strauss, J, II: Seid umschlungen, Millionen, Waltz, Op. 443
Strauss, J, II: Tritsch-Tratsch Polka, Op. 214
Strauss, J, II: Wo die Zitronen blühen, Op. 364
Strauss, Josef: Cupido-Polka, Op. 81
Strauss, Josef: Dynamiden - Waltz Op. 173
Strauss, Josef: Liebesgrüsse, Op. 56
Strauss, Josef: Liechtenstein-Marsch, Op. 36
Suppe: Leichte Kavallerie Overture
Ziehrer: Die Landstreicher: Ouverture

The whole program.
I'll be watching and buying, since 1979 .


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Contredanses (12), WoO 14 (excerpts)
> Hellmesberger: Gavotte
> Lumbye: Postillon Galop, Op. 16 No. 2
> Strauss, E: Eisblumem, Op. 55
> ...


That's awesome, man. That's a fine selection.

I wonder whether we'll ever manage to attend the real thing in person....


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

science said:


> That's awesome, man. That's a fine selection.
> 
> I wonder whether we'll ever manage to attend the real thing in person....


Hardly likely, it is a "normal" concert matinee for them, so subscribers are always in front of you with tickets.
A friend of us tried it for 10 years getting tickets , then he gave up


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I always watch it - at least part of the show. It's always fun to see and hear just how much the Viennese audience appreciates, loves, and respects this old music. Kind of a classy Andre Rieu. i've often thought that the Vienna Symphony or the ORF Orchestra should do a counter-concert and feature later Viennese masters: Brahms, Bruckner, Mahler, Zemlinsky, Korngold, Schmidt and of course end with something by Schoenberg, Berg or Webern.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> Hardly likely, it is a "normal" concert matinee for them, so subscribers are always in front of you with tickets.
> A friend of us tried it for 10 years getting tickets , then he gave up


I guess you have to win a lottery. But I've already won so many lotteries....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I watch it every year and get my dose of waltzes.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

11.00 European time :angel:


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

they should bring back the original Radetzky March next year.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian (Mar 9, 2018)

I used to watch this but it all came to an end when Walter Cronkite started hosting the program, not sure who gets the credit but they started inserting endless ballet scenes instead of giving us the VPO, dancing in the lobbies, stairs of the building became the essential part of new year broadcast, and that was the end of it for me.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

A fun concert. Some beautiful dancing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I had to jump on the internet and order a blue beret like one of the dancers wore. My wife used to have different hats and caps. New Year's gift for her.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Vahe Sahakian said:


> I used to watch this but it all came to an end when Walter Cronkite started hosting the program, not sure who gets the credit but they started inserting endless ballet scenes instead of giving us the VPO, dancing in the lobbies, stairs of the building became the essential part of new year broadcast, and that was the end of it for me.


If you missed the Karajan edition, you are missing a lot . :angel:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

There is quite a lot of very popular classical (sometimes loosely so) music that seems to be widely decried as rubbish by classical fans but that I enjoy and feel is actually very good. I'm not a great fan of the J. Strauss thing but I can certainly hear that it is really good music. Other music I have seen criticised almost universally but that I think highly of includes Bolero - it is what it is and it makes its point really well and doesn't outstay its welcome - and (but not on this forum, I think) Rimsky's Scheherazade - a work that is surely a masterpiece. On the other hand, I do still dislike Orff's Carmina Burana as musical fascism!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> ...I do still dislike Orff's Carmina Burana as musical fascism!


How is this musical fascism? What does that mean? Yes, the Nazis used the work as a propoganda tool, and it was certainly tainted by that association, but the same could be said of other composers (e.g. Wagner) and I don't see anyone calling it "musical fascism".


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Orff composed _for_ the Nazis. Wagner composed for posterity.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I just watched the Vienna Philharmonic's New Year's concert. I loved the presentation and much of the music. Strauss's music and waltzes in general are not my favorite, but many are quite enjoyable and some are sublime. On the Beautiful Blue Danube is simply a joy to hear. I have never tired of it's beauty. The Radetzky March is thrilling to watch as all the audience joins in clapping to the music.



science said:


> I wonder whether we'll ever manage to attend the real thing in person....


The program is clearly a thrill to those who attend. I hope you get the chance to do so.


----------

